# Central Machinery Model No T-123



## theidlemind (Jun 24, 2012)

I've been shopping for another lathe and a neighbor has this one for 150$. 
Central Machinery Model No T-123.
It's 20 years old but never been out of the box, brand new. 
Anyone know anything about it?
I'm going to try to go look at it today.


----------

